

Chennai, India halts traffic to save life - swatkat
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/No-lal-batti-Chennai-halts-traffic-to-save-life/articleshow/36676797.cms

======
known
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Putnam#Diversity_and_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Putnam#Diversity_and_trust_within_communities)

